# Pregnant?



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Are there any early signs of pregnancy for a doe? She was housed with males (on accident :? ). She was about 6 weeks and the male was about 5 but they were together for a week unknowingly.

I know they can get pregnant pretty young, but was wondering how likely it was. 
I also have read on how hard it is on a young mouse, this was definitely not intended.

The picture I attached was a couple days after they were separated. Whatcha think?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

She looks to be showing signs of a pregnant paunch. If she is, she will be very obviously pregnant in the next few days and wouldn't be much more than a week away from kindling.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It's fairly likely to happen after the age of 5 weeks, and she looks to me as if she could be pregnant, so I agree with WW.
It'll be hard on her, yes, and of course not ideal - don't take it the wrong way, this happens to the best of us - but with the right care from your side as well, she will do just fine.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Well assuming she got pregnant in the week they were together, she should be about a week -1 1/2 along... when should she start showing more ?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

My mouse looked very similar to yours from day 8 and gradually got bigger and bigger


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Oh really? Yeah its hard to tell I guess because I see her day to day. I have seen some very pregnant mice towards when they are due and they look like they ate a golf ball! Are there any habits or signs you noticed in yours?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes, some times I would look at her and think I was just imagining that she had gotten bigger but after about 14 days it was just too obvious, my other doe was the opposite no sign of anything until about 5 days before and then it seemed she suddenly got bigger overnight.

No real behavior changes early on though other than eating more (but I got them a lot more higher protein/fat things in preparation so that could explain why she seemed to like it so much, wasn't just the same old lab blocks!). Towards the end she was so massive that I got very worried about her since she'd just lie there and wouldn't see her eating or drinking (although obviously she had to have been since they don't get by long without water).


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm interested to see what they will turn out to be if she is. Secretly hoping she is anyway. :X


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Well Minky has gained 2g in one day while my other mice are remaining their same weights. Babies soon?!?!


----------

